# Welche Starrgabel für Rocky Mountain Blizzard?



## Nihil Baxter (21. September 2004)

Ich beabsichtige in nächster Zeit, mein 04er Blizzard auf "starr" umzurüsten. Hauptgrund ist in erster Linie der nahende Herbst/Winter. Da ich beabsichtige, bei jeder Witterung (Regen/Schnee,etc.) zu fahren, ist eine Starrgabel einfach vorteilhafter, da wartungsfrei. Darüberhinaus reicht sie für meinen Einsatzbereich in dieser Jahreszeit vollkommen aus (bevorzugt Strasse und feste Wege). Leider ist das Angebot recht spärlich... eine Pace ist zu teuer und passt nicht recht zu einem Stahlrad. Die Kinesis Maxlight mit einer Einbauhöhe von 425 mm wäre evtl. was, konnte sie jedoch nur in der 400 mm Version finden. Eine Pulcro wäre eigentlich am passendsten, aber auch nicht gerade billig (190 ). Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch einen Tip geben, welche Alternativen es noch gibt (Einbauhöhe sollte mindestens 425 mm sein). Evtl. wird die Starrgabel zur Dauerlösung, dies wird sich dann zeigen...


----------



## Deleted 10349 (21. September 2004)

Kinesis Maxlight gibt's bei bikemailorder für unter 90 Euro hat eine Einbauhöhe von ca. 410mm, schaust halt soviel machen die 15mm garantiert net aus.
Von Kona gibt's auch noch eine Starrgabel, hab aber keine Daten davon.

Ride On!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (21. September 2004)

btw: schönes bike   

florian


----------



## beat (21. September 2004)

@baxter:

Starrgabel schön und gut, aber wieso passt die Pace denn nicht zu Deinem Bike? Carbon kommt von der Optik her genial, ich möchte sie Dir aber auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Aber wieso sollte Alu besser passen?
Falls Du irgendwann auf die Starrgabel aus dem Hause Chaka stoßen solltest: Lieber Finger weg!
Die ist zwar günstig, aber einem Kollegen ist sie neulich so mir nichts dir nichts einfach oberhalb des Konus abgebrochen. Folge: Böser Sturz während der Fahrt. Bevor die Ursache nicht geklärt ist kann ich Dir davon jedenfalls nur abraten.
Prinzipiell würde natürlich eine Stahlgabel auch am besten zum Stahlbike passen. Nur wer so was vertickt? Sicherlich gibt's sowas z. B. bei Wiesmann, ist aber bestimmt sackteuer.

Gruß
beat


----------



## olli (22. September 2004)

Centurion hat längere Zeit in seine Alurahmen (Backfire) schöne Stahlgabeln eingebaut. Die Rahmen hatten aber Feder-geometrie, die Gabeln sind ca. 415 mm, schlank und schön und häufig bei Centurion Händlern für 10.- oder 20.- zu bekommen. 

Viele Händler haben nämlich nach und nach die Alubikes auf Federgabeln umgerüstst und jetzt noch Starrgabln rumliegen...

Hier ist so eine an meinem Bianchi:






Ob die wirklich für Dein RM ausreicht, muss Du testen.


----------



## dertutnix (22. September 2004)

olli, ist das bianchi ein lauffixie   

wie funktioniert die schaltung??? 

florian, dersichebenwegwirft


----------



## zurkoe (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

wie wär´s mit ner Kona P2? Recht günstig und passende Geo.


----------



## helmet (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich fahre sowohl Pace rc31 an meinem Morati als auch Pulcro Moshpit an meinem 98er Blizzard. Wie Du selber sagst, paßt Stahl an Stahl am besten. Ich kann Dir die Pulcro wirklich empfehlen, nimm nicht mehr als 425mm Einbauhöhe, dazu einen recht breiten Reifen. Das fährt sich herrlich, bei mir übrigens zur Zeit als Singlespeed. Ich finde die Pulcro eigentlich auch nicht zu teuer, die behälst du ewig, sie paßt mit ihrer tollen "Dekerf-Optik" so ziemlich an jeden rahmen. Qualitativ ist sie eh hervorragend.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Dezember 2004)

die Pulcro hat mir mit ihren Eigenschaften (Stahl/Optik) auch am meisten zugesagt. Ich habe mein Blizzard mittlerweile ordentlich umgebaut. Ich hoffe die Gabel hält auch einer 160 mm Scheibe stand (bei 100kg Fahrergewicht), und ich bekomme sie auch in Wunschfarbe (in weiß).


----------

